# Happy New year 2011 for all BCA Member



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Merry christmas  , still have 2 more days..... have join this BCA about 9 months now, remember before often go to the fish store buy the fish, and spend lots money on it ,,,since i know this BCA aquarium forum , happy to know lots Aquarium hobby friends! and from BCA can get more knowledge ever i dont know , trade / sale ..helping and sharing ours experience to help each other ! more fun and love this BCA forum !  hope i can know you soon !! thks for reading!
i guess coming this boxing day is big day for us ( fish hobby ) !!
* wishing all the BCA member have a wonderful X'mas holiday and happy New Year 2011 !!*


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

there's 50 hours left before Christmas...yeah!
BCA and the members have been great. Met a great bunch of people and learned tons of information to take my fish keeping and planted tanks to a new level. 

Just want to thank the BCA community for all the things you've provided me. 

Merry Christmas, happy holidays, and have a great great new years! See you in 2011.
Don't worry, i won't forget about you guys when I win the next Lottomax jackpot.


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

I agree, I've learned so much here, and BCA has helped me spend so much money on my tanks!!! I truly do tank you all for that  

Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, and a Marvelous New Year to you all!!!!

Jobber, I'm writing a list now  Hope you win big


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Iam gonna have to say the same as the last few members here.Ive gotten to know a few more members/sponsors here and most of you on the board as well.You can never put a value on the amount of time,resources,and knowledge provided to all of us here.I consider this community a great asset, and thank each and every one of you.

Wishing you and yours a Merry Christmas,and Best wishes for the New Year to come ! 

Regards,

Luke


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

A very merry christmas to all of you!! I have been welcomed into this community and I appreciate the generosity many of you have shown to me!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all and CHEERS!
- Chris


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

"Happy holiday wishes...lotsa presents and fishes." 
"Almost new years day...Some time will be spent on BCA." 

haha...wish everyone a great time ..cheers

-VinnyD-


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Merry Christmas, happy holidays, and the very best wishes for a happy, healthy, interesting and wonderful 2011 to everyone. I have benefited from your wisdom and enjoyed your friendship.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I can not thank everybody here enough for the great help and time you spent to share your successes and mishaps, so people like me (newbies) can learn. It has only been few months since I become a member and I've learned a lot thanx to BCA. I wish everybody Very Merry Christmas and a new year filled with health, happiness and peace!!!


----------



## yuppa (Apr 22, 2010)

Merry Christmas and a happy new year to all!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

thks for everyone! wish enjoy the holiday too!


----------



## Tanks 4 Tots (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes Merry Christmas to you all and Nothing but the best for the New Year...
And for you Bill (Aquaman) Have a Very Hairy Mistress...lol...

Dean


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

nothing to do today bec..everywhere closed ! i just passed to Aberdeen Center ,, i drove the car inside!! it was super long line up for the car lane! so i didnt go inside, just left! and decide to stay home watch the NBA Christmas Big game !! because i am Laker fans!!

 X's Mas guys!! may tomorrow go to king ed or ipu looking!!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

wishing all the BCA have wounderful Happy New year 2011 ..


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Best wishes to all of you ,and your families for the upcoming New Year!


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy new year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ug.mac (Jul 13, 2010)

Good bye 2010, hello 2011!!!! Happy new year!!!!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy new year everyone. Hope all of you had a good fun night.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, 2011 just sounds strange! Happy new year everyone!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy New Year, everybody...... !


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

happy new year on fish keeping everyone .


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

Happy New Years BCA members

Hope everyone has an awesome 2011.

I know I hope I do. Last few years have been pretty horrid for me. :s


----------

